# Liberty Bakes



## nothinbutnets (May 5, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but I thought it was interesting to share that New York Liberty Basketball likes to bake with the Garden of Dream and make a wish foundation in their spare time.. http://video.msg.com/Videos/New-York-Liberty/4lTYYJxwIvaolKEwRdnxwFBwFyH87pJ_  I think its pretty nice when athletes yous their spare time to do good things for other people.. What do you guys think?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy **** this must be the worst forum ever.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So I wonder what they put in their brownies? Must be an interesting topic!


----------

